# General > Politics >  Holyrood 03/02/22

## Tom Bowler

Nicola Sturgeon came up with some sensible ideas regarding improving classroom ventilation with filters etc and then it became embarrassing to say the least.

Is she really serious about modifying doors by cutting a certain amount off the bottom of *​*doors ? £300,000 allocated for this and what about repairing these doors when the pandemic is eventually over.


Then she fails to answer the question clearly about health and safety issues with this idea and passes the buck on to the local authorities who clearly have little to do. A simple consultation could have saved the embarrassment, lesson learnt, I hope.


Later It transpires that the Fire and Rescue Service had not been consulted about this idea. Entertaining stuff, was that smoke coming out of her ears ?


May be she will adopt and adapt Larry Grayson's catchphrase to "cut that door".


It all sounds a bit like the well meant but ill thought out smoke alarm scheme that came about earlier this week. I would back the SG all the way about heat/smoke alarms but the "one size fits all" scheme will mean that some people will be spending extra money on some alarms that are not necessary in an effort to comply.


I think Douglas Ross should stop going on about not having masks in schools, Schools are, unfortunately perfect superspreader environments.

----------

